# Leaving a Rented Apartment During a Border Run



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi would appreciate any advice. Am being offered a cute and affordable apartment in Cuernavaca, but upon taking it would only have a tourist card. Was wondering if anyone has ever rented without permanent or even temporary resident status and if there's a strong probability that when my FMM expires, I could get stuck outside of Mexico for reasons beyond my control and lose the possessions I leave behind in my apartment. Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MissThing said:


> Hi would appreciate any advice. Am being offered a cute and affordable apartment in Cuernavaca, but upon taking it would only have a tourist card. Was wondering if anyone has ever rented without permanent or even temporary resident status and if there's a strong probability that when my FMM expires, I could get stuck outside of Mexico for reasons beyond my control and lose the possessions I leave behind in my apartment. Thanks.


Instead of living here on tourist cards and needing to run for the border every 180 days, it would be wise to apply for legal residence, unless you are planning to be here for only a short time.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MissThing said:


> Hi would appreciate any advice. Am being offered a cute and affordable apartment in Cuernavaca, but upon taking it would only have a tourist card. Was wondering if anyone has ever rented without permanent or even temporary resident status and if there's a strong probability that when my FMM expires, I could get stuck outside of Mexico for reasons beyond my control and lose the possessions I leave behind in my apartment. Thanks.


I would not worry about it. People live here for years on tourist permits. It is highly unlikely you would be refused reentry. Mexico likes tourists.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

You will be fine. I've crossed quite a bit.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Take a backpack with you so when you recross the border, you look like a tourist and not someone after a new FMM.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm probably on the FBI watch list. I was bringing a load of new shoes and clothes from the church to the kids. I crossed the Texas side at Los Indios at 7:00 AM. I found out the Mexican side didn't open until 9:00 so I drove back through all of the cameras on the Texas side and went to Matamoros. They wanted 2,500 pesos tax on the clothes. Back to the Texas side through the cameras again I returned to Los Indios who wanted 7,500. So I went back through the cameras again to Matamoros.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

All Mexico cares about when you leave is the toll. All Texas cares about when entering is a passport. All Texas cares about when you leave is the toll. As long as your visa is good coming back you will be fine.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> All Mexico cares about when you leave is the toll. All Texas cares about when entering is a passport. All Texas cares about when you leave is the toll. As long as your visa is good coming back you will be fine.


Just for clarification… the original poster said they would be in Mexico on a tourist permit, not a visa. So, every time they leave, they need to get a new tourist permit when they return.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> Take a backpack with you so when you recross the border, you look like a tourist and not someone after a new FMM.


??? Do you have a concern she/he may be trying to "get around" the intent of the Mexican immigration law? She/he is actually seeking a new FMM at that time.


----------

